# bad gps



## hindsgn (Feb 12, 2012)

I have a verizon s3 and was wondering if there's a gps fix out. Takes entirely to long to lock on.


----------



## HikingMoose (Aug 6, 2012)

What have you tried so far? Do you allow it to use your data and WiFi to achieve lock? I personally have always used an app called GPS Test. It gets a lock instantly and then you open up your GPS app of choice.

Sent from my SCH-R530U using Xparent Skyblue Tapatalk 2


----------



## hindsgn (Feb 12, 2012)

Havent tried anything just yet. I know for my nexus there was a zip file you could flash and it fixed it.


----------



## HikingMoose (Aug 6, 2012)

Well what ROM are you on. And I suggest downloading "GPS Test'. Turn on GPS, make sure in GPS settings you allow it to use WiFi and data to help achieve lock. Then open GPS test. It should get you a lock if outside. Leave it on and open your navigator app you want to use. You should then have it. Leave it connected for a bit so that it can transmit all the satellite data it needs for the season.

Sent from my SCH-R530U using Xparent Skyblue Tapatalk 2


----------



## sublimaze (Nov 17, 2011)

If you are rooted, you should also try FasterGPS. It asks where you are located and installs the most appropriate gps.conf file for your location. Reboot, then test your gps again.


----------



## Droidx316 (Jun 21, 2011)

Gps status toolbox always worked for me.


----------



## MarkJRust (Jan 31, 2012)

I tried everything apps and zip packages, my GPS wasn't locking and if it did it would drop out.

Ended up getting a replacement and it locked much faster and holds onto the signal.


----------

